# Praying for unbelievers



## louis_jp (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder if anyone could provide some input on the following.

In the book "knocking on heaven's door" by David Crump, speaking of Acts 26:29, the author says:

"These words provide the sole indication in the Acts of the Apostles that early Christians may have prayed for the audiences of their missionary proclamations. Given the overwhelming importance assigned to prayers for the unconverted throughout Christian history... this observation is more than noteworthy; for some it may be downright shocking. The book of Acts provides numerous opportunities for Luke to describe how Christians prayed for those beyond their community.... Yet, apart from 26:29, there is a noticeable absence of anything that might be called evangelistic intercession.... The community regularly prays for itself to speak boldly... but where does anyone pray for outsiders to hear and to respond?"

The author further notes that 26:29 is not even clearly a prayer, but may simply be Paul expressing a wish. And even in the gospels -- specifically at Matt. 9:38 and Luke 10:2 -- the "disciples are not told to pray for their listeners but to pray for additional workers." In other words, as I understand it, pray for the message to go out and God to elect, but not necessarily for individual hearers to respond.

I should clarify that Crump is not arguing that we shouldn't pray for unbelievers, he is simply discussing prayer in the N.T. However, it raises several questions in my mind. 

First, is there no place in scripture where we are told, or given an example, of praying for unbelievers either to be saved generally or specifically to respond to the gospel -- for God to open their hearts, etc.? Second, if not, does this mean that a proper biblical understanding requires that we not do so? Is this related to God's sovereignty in these matters? Any thoughts or input would be welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 20, 2009)

Brethren, my heart's desire and prayer to God for Israel is, that they might be saved.
Romans 10:1


----------

